
Bare Metal in a Cloud Native World - alexellisuk
https://thenewstack.io/bare-metal-in-a-cloud-native-world/
======
mrkurt
Running physical servers from Packet has been amazing for us. They open
sourced their provisioning stuff too:
[https://tinkerbell.org/](https://tinkerbell.org/)

~~~
mrmrcoleman
Happy to hear it! Alex also put together this pretty comprehensive list of
tooling in the space which is worth a look:
[https://github.com/alexellis/awesome-
baremetal](https://github.com/alexellis/awesome-baremetal)

